# I don't get the Dunhill pipe obsession



## sepia5 (Feb 14, 2006)

I just don't see the turn-on with Dunhills. I know they are made from high quality briar, but so are many other handmade pipes that go for a fair amount less. Furthermore, I generally find Dunhills kind of plain and boring--and this from someone who likes many of the classic shapes. If i'm going to smoke a pipe, not only do I want it to literally smoke well, I want it to be aesthetically pleasing (especially if I'm forking over $200!) I also understand that many people collect older Dunhills as a hobby, and not necessarily to smoke. My comments are more directed toward the everyday smoker who places Dunhills in such high regard. Am I the only one who doesn't get the Dunhill craze?


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

You answered your own question. To achieve the quality of briar most Dunhills have, you will pay similiar prices. It will most likely be one of the best smoking pipes you can find. Also to alot of people, the cosmetic end of a pipe is not as important as the smokeability. If it smokes great and looks like ash, who cares? If you are going to impress, you wont be conscentrating on the smoke anyway.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i've read many other ppl who are more experienced that i am say that they've got a lot cheaper pipes that smoke better. 

there are a lot of ppl who prefer the old standard pipe shapes/sizes that dunhill presents.

i'm fairly "anti-dunhill", but i have been pondering the idea of a birthyear pipe...


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

sepia5 said:


> I just don't see the turn-on with Dunhills. I know they are made from high quality briar, but so are many other handmade pipes that go for a fair amount less. Furthermore, I generally find Dunhills kind of plain and boring--and this from someone who likes many of the classic shapes. If i'm going to smoke a pipe, not only do I want it to literally smoke well, I want it to be aesthetically pleasing (especially if I'm forking over $200!) I also understand that many people collect older Dunhills as a hobby, and not necessarily to smoke. My comments are more directed toward the everyday smoker who places Dunhills in such high regard. Am I the only one who doesn't get the Dunhill craze?


I'm with you on this one. I don't get it either.


----------



## Fullbent (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll third that.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Dunhill pipes are THE standard by which classical shapes are measured. Their policies of grouping their pipes by size and dating their pipes for warranty have made them popular in the 'vintage' market, but their quality and marketing when Sir Alfred was at the helm made them the legend that they have become.

I think their pipes are a bit overpriced, but I think many pipes are overpriced... supply and demand has made them such... A Dunhill buyer also benefits from a high resale value due to the same market forces that gies Dunhills their high retail prices.

But back to what make Dunhill the standard for Classical Shapes - If you look closely at the lines of many Dunhill pipes you'll fin an attention to detail that is lacking on many other pipes - look at where the shank meets the bowl - that is an area Dunhill excels at finishing their pipes. Also check the bottom of a dunhill bowl - and the back of the bowl where the shank enters the bowl - check the drilling. 

Dunhill does a great job with the little things, and that is where the difference between a good pipe and a great pipe is really made.


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

Im both impressed and not impressed by dunhills...
I am impressed by the quality of the pipe (i have only seen 2 first-hand and both were very very nice)
yet i am not impressed by the style.. I have seen maybe 2 or 3 dunhills that i would want to own, and both were priced at over 600.... 
the pipes available for 2-300 just didnt impress me... oh well....

that said, they are classics... and more and more i feel myself drawn to them.. maybe one day i will find a nice estate with a reasonable price in a style that i enjoy. until then theres always Hardcastle  (dunhill 2nds, very good buys)

-hyp


----------



## stewby (Feb 17, 2007)

I recently paid $220 for a '70s (I forget what year) Dunhill Tanshell and as Nooner says the attention to detail is amazing. I like the classic shape of the pipe and I know it will be worth something down the road. I'm quite pleased with my purchase.


----------



## dhaus (Jan 16, 2007)

I think it depends on taste. Not that one viewpoint is good taste, or the other is bad taste. but rather, what appeals to YOU. For some people (like me) I just simply could not enjoy a piece of wood that cost that much, only to light a fire in it. Oh, they tend to be beatiful pipes, and may smoke much better than my $30 George Jensen. But I simply don't want something that costs 10 times as much and more because I don't think it really would be 10 times better - to me. To others, sticking a $30 piece of second rate briar in their mouth doesn't work. None of their favorite tobaccos would taste right and, besides, that little fill near the bottom really does interfere with their enjoyment of the moment. With their financial position, they can afford something special and a Dunhill fills that. Or they have saved up for a long time and deserve to treat themselves to that pipe. For those folks, a Dunhill will be treasured and smoking it is a most enjoyable event. That makes it worth it - to them.


----------



## sepia5 (Feb 14, 2006)

dhaus said:


> I think it depends on taste. Not that one viewpoint is good taste, or the other is bad taste. but rather, what appeals to YOU. For some people (like me) I just simply could not enjoy a piece of wood that cost that much, only to light a fire in it. Oh, they tend to be beatiful pipes, and may smoke much better than my $30 George Jensen. But I simply don't want something that costs 10 times as much and more because I don't think it really would be 10 times better - to me. To others, sticking a $30 piece of second rate briar in their mouth doesn't work. None of their favorite tobaccos would taste right and, besides, that little fill near the bottom really does interfere with their enjoyment of the moment. With their financial position, they can afford something special and a Dunhill fills that. Or they have saved up for a long time and deserve to treat themselves to that pipe. For those folks, a Dunhill will be treasured and smoking it is a most enjoyable event. That makes it worth it - to them.


I see the perspective to a certain extent. It's just that I would prefer a nice Ser Jacopo or Mastro de Paja which would probably smoke pretty much as well and look more unique and pleasing at the same time, not to mention be available at the same price or even cheaper.


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey, if that dunhill is a 1979, wanna sell it 

And i have to re-iterate, if you like dunhills but are in the "i cant justify having a pipe that costs $600" check out Hardcastles. They are in the $100 range, and are affiliated with dunhill. Im pretty sure they are dunhill 2nds, but they may just be owned by dunhil. Anyhow, i have not seen one 1st hand, but from others i have heard their quality is on par with dunhill. obviously not as beautiful and flawless though.
and thats what it comes down to in pipes.. people pay for that rare design, or that flawless block of briar, and attention to detail you get in a premium pipe, and to a certain extent. the name. Either a company or a artist

-hyp


----------



## sepia5 (Feb 14, 2006)

hyper_dermic said:


> Hey, if that dunhill is a 1979, wanna sell it
> 
> And i have to re-iterate, if you like dunhills but are in the "i cant justify having a pipe that costs $600" check out Hardcastles. They are in the $100 range, and are affiliated with dunhill. Im pretty sure they are dunhill 2nds, but they may just be owned by dunhil. Anyhow, i have not seen one 1st hand, but from others i have heard their quality is on par with dunhill. obviously not as beautiful and flawless though.
> and thats what it comes down to in pipes.. people pay for that rare design, or that flawless block of briar, and attention to detail you get in a premium pipe, and to a certain extent. the name. Either a company or a artist
> ...


I actually did a quick google search last night when you brought this up. They aren't actually seconds. Hardcastle was a company that was eventually bought out by Dunhill (in the 1940's, if I remember correctly). The ultimate arrangement became that Dunhill sent/sends Hardcastle purchased briar that didn't/doesn't quite meet its standards. The same amount of time and attention is/was not given to these pipes, but apparently Hardcastle still makes relatively high quality pipes for the price, and has established its own reputation, albeit on a smaller scale.


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

Ahh so they are seperate! Thanks for clearing that up, i knew their companies were intertwined somehow...

-hyp



sepia5 said:


> I actually did a quick google search last night when you brought this up. They aren't actually seconds. Hardcastle was a company that was eventually bought out by Dunhill (in the 1940's, if I remember correctly). The ultimate arrangement became that Dunhill sent/sends Hardcastle purchased briar that didn't/doesn't quite meet its standards. The same amount of time and attention is/was not given to these pipes, but apparently Hardcastle still makes relatively high quality pipes for the price, and has established its own reputation, albeit on a smaller scale.


----------



## Fullbent (Jan 31, 2007)

Interesting. I never knew before now that thier made from briar Dunhill won't use. I have two Hardcastles. Both are wonderful smokers. Spot on drilling, no fills, light and well balanced.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Resale value. You can smoke Dunhills for years, smoke the crap out them, and then turn around and still get a good return when you re-sell them. In some cases depending on the particular Dunhill, you can either make your money back or make more than what you paid for it.

If you have a problem with the price of Dunhills, buy estates. That's where the real deals are, as rarely will you lose money on an estate. You can even make money on estates if you know what you are buying and with a little elbow grease and knowledge. Restoring old Dunhills can be very rewarding and it is not hard to do.

A friend of mine recently bought a Dunhill estate at a show for $90 bucks. With a liitle care and attention, he will have an attractive, excellent smoker. If he chooses to re-sell, he will get around $125 to $175 on Ebay for it.

As far as Dunhill pipes themselves, that's an indivdual's opinion. But they have a few pipes in their lineup that are executed so well that no other pipe maker comes close to making IMHO of course. I happen to like the way Dunhill makes the "Cherrywood", and I have been collecting a few of the various finishes. Small variations changes the pipe in a unique way, and Dunhill does this very well.

Good deals on Dunhills can be found. I found that out first hand at this weekends St. Louis Show. Saw a Dunhill Amber Root Cherrywood that list for over $600 bucks in a Group 5. Absolutely beautiful pipe. Now I don't need another Dunhill, much less another pipe. But when the vendor came down to $550, then $475, then $450, to $400 and his final price being $375 when the show was closing, that was a great deal on a great pipe, and I scored an excellent deal. it was just too hard to pass up!


----------



## Fullbent (Jan 31, 2007)

Bruce said:


> ...that was a great deal on a great pipe, and I scored an excellent deal. it was just too hard to pass up!


No doubt! Congrats on scoping that pipe and being patient and persistent. p


----------



## sepia5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Fullbent said:


> Interesting. I never knew before now that thier made from briar Dunhill won't use. I have two Hardcastles. Both are wonderful smokers. Spot on drilling, no fills, light and well balanced.


Just ran a search again. My info actually comes straight from Knoxcigar's website (luckily retrieving it didn't cause my computer to freeze this time!)

"Hardcastle pipe company was founded in 1908 and had a name of it's own and later in 1946 Dunhill bought out a significant part of the company to share in it's production. And, later that same year then Dunhill bought out the rest of the stock. Much later in 1967 Dunhill formed a master company called Parker Hardcastle. Through this company Dunhill would funnel briar from the Dunhill production that did not quite meet the criteria for a Dunhill pipe down to the Parker line and then to the Hardcastle line. They of course still produced pipes independent of Dunhill. Both of the lines Parker and Hardcastle pipes were made of a superior briar and very well made pipes but they did not go through the rigorous steps required to make a Dunhill pipe. Yet, they were very good smokers and made their own reputation. Today the name is still alive and well. The factory although still owned by Dunhill is a separate facility to the Dunhill factory and none of these pipes would be considered by Dunhill to be a second of their pipe but they stand on their own. Hardcastle is a very good smoking pipe at a reasonable price."


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Most "white dot" enthusiasts that I know are enthralled by the history and the classic shapes. Dunhill mildly interests me, but for the money I will always turn to an Italian maker. My experience with Italian high grades has been so good that I don't feel any need to "try" a Dunnie. 
Now the Danes, well, I have been intrigued by them for awhile. Got some expendable income and ordered my first Stokkebye and will be waiting with baited breath.
Thank God for the estate market!


----------

